

Clojure, Maven & SWANK - johnaspden
http://learnclojure.blogspot.com/2010/03/clojure-maven-emacs-eternal-golden.html

======
zephjc
I like this - a very quick and concise getting-started tut with maven (which
I've been hesitant about installing).

